# Pregnancy type 1 diabetic



## Lauren12345 (Apr 28, 2018)

Hi all, I'm type 1 diabetic had this since I was 5 years old I'm now 28. This is my first pregnancy and over the moon we are having a baby girl. My diabetes have been perfect until I hit around 24 weeks pregnant when I've notice I need to inject alot more insulin. Eating exactly the same as I have been but requiring more insulin...I'm now 26 weeks and had to increase insulin alot more .it's also dawned on me that I will soon be giving birth, wanted to know how does this work when your diabetic is there anything different that happens ??...any experiences with this ?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 28, 2018)

Hi Lauren, welcome to the forum  Congratulations on your pregnancy! I can't offer any advice myself, but hopefully some of our Mums and Mums-to-be will be along to share their experiences  Have a browse of the different threads in the Pregnancy section and I'm sure you'll find people have often found themselves in a similar situation to you


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 28, 2018)

Hello Lauren

Alison from Shoot up or Put Up wrote some excellent (and very funny) blogs about her pregnancy - they could be worth a look?

https://www.shootuporputup.co.uk/tag/pregnancy/


----------



## Lauren12345 (Apr 29, 2018)

Thankyou guys for the reply...I will do ...xx


----------



## grainger (Apr 29, 2018)

Hey congratulations!

You’ll find you get more and more insulin resistant now until the end of your pregnancy, then like magic the second you give birth it’ll go to your pre pregnancy requirements! I was taking 5x my normal ratio with my second by the end.

Birth wise you may find they induce you early - usually around 38 weeks. You’ll have more scans during third trimester, usually every couple of weeks to monitor growth.
Hope that helps a little.


----------



## Lauren12345 (Apr 30, 2018)

Yes thank you very much ...I'm finding I'm taking alot more and it's been worrying me.. whilst reading through other people's experiences am seeing it's more common for a c section ...I'm guessing it depends on your pregnancy ..xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi Lauren, Welcome and Congratulations.

It makes it more real once you know what you are having I think. 

We are normally induced early at between 37 - 38 weeks. 

Non D's get insulin resistance towards the end as baby wants all the food they can get to grow as much as they can. You will probably need to increase your medication from now until birth. 

Keep us updated and ask as many questions as you need too. 

Take care xx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 30, 2018)

Congratulations and wishing you all the best


----------



## Lauren12345 (Apr 30, 2018)

Thankyou guys ...it's really nice knowing others with type 1 diabetes have had normal pregnancies...with being my first I'm dead worried just want everything to be perfect ...x


----------



## PhoebeC (May 1, 2018)

Mine wasn't normal. It was dreadful from the early days right to the labour! But the end result was so worth it and we both came out of it okay in the end! And she is perfect! x


----------



## Peapod87 (Aug 17, 2018)

Hiya Lauren omg you sound just like me. It's my first and we are having a girl too. In the last 2 or 3 days my insulin requirements have been mad like 2:1 ratio and some more.  I mean I had a slice of toast for breakfast and had to give 6 units! 

I'm so paranoid too kinda don't want to eat carbs but I still feel they would go up regardless.

I'm so pleased to hear other people are also understanding my plight. I don't want to keep bothering my diabetic team so trying my hardest to control it all.

So pleased I found this thread! 

Paolina xxx


----------



## Peapod87 (Aug 17, 2018)

Ok I've just realised this is a really old thread haha! Sorry guys my bad! Xx


----------



## Northerner (Aug 18, 2018)

Peapod87 said:


> Ok I've just realised this is a really old thread haha! Sorry guys my bad! Xx


Not that old @Peapod87!  I hope you are doing well


----------



## Peapod87 (Aug 18, 2018)

Haha no luckily otherwise I would have been super embarrassed. Ah thank you Northerner I've not been on for a while it's going too quick this year! Haha all good though thank you. How are you doing? Xx


----------



## Northerner (Aug 18, 2018)

Peapod87 said:


> Haha no luckily otherwise I would have been super embarrassed. Ah thank you Northerner I've not been on for a while it's going too quick this year! Haha all good though thank you. How are you doing? Xx


I'm fine thank you  Settling into my new home in Harrogate


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 22, 2018)

No such thing as an old post on here, especially in the Pregnancy forum so have a good search in here at the old posts. I did when I was pregnant which was yonks ago and it helped me. Hope your doing well. x


----------



## Peapod87 (Aug 25, 2018)

Thank you Phoebe it's so good to speak to people who have been through the same thing. It's hard managing pregnancy and diabetes sometimes but I so can't wait till she's here!! Can I ask you a question? To anyone who's been there.
So basically I understand now my insulin requirements are different so I'm on a 2:1 ratio with 1 extra unit. I don't always feel comfortable about injecting too much though. I know it sounds ridiculous but I've always been like that.  I'm just struggling to find stuff to eat and also allowing myself to have more than like 9 units at a time. What's the most u had to go on at one time meal wise? Just need the 're assurance i think lol.

Thanks so much! Xxx


----------



## grainger (Aug 25, 2018)

Peapod87 said:


> Thank you Phoebe it's so good to speak to people who have been through the same thing. It's hard managing pregnancy and diabetes sometimes but I so can't wait till she's here!! Can I ask you a question? To anyone who's been there.
> So basically I understand now my insulin requirements are different so I'm on a 2:1 ratio with 1 extra unit. I don't always feel comfortable about injecting too much though. I know it sounds ridiculous but I've always been like that.  I'm just struggling to find stuff to eat and also allowing myself to have more than like 9 units at a time. What's the most u had to go on at one time meal wise? Just need the 're assurance i think lol.
> 
> Thanks so much! Xxx



Hey, I know you didn’t ask me but to put your mind at rest back when I was on MDI pre pregnancy breakfast ratio was 1:1 in my third trimester I was 8:1 - so please don’t worry. It’s like magic and the minute you give birth the insulin requirements go back to normal!

I was injecting a ridiculous amount of insulin


----------



## Peapod87 (Aug 25, 2018)

grainger said:


> Hey, I know you didn’t ask me but to put your mind at rest back when I was on MDI pre pregnancy breakfast ratio was 1:1 in my third trimester I was 8:1 - so please don’t worry. It’s like magic and the minute you give birth the insulin requirements go back to normal!
> 
> I was injecting a ridiculous amount of insulin


Hiya Grainger 
Ah sorry the question was for everyone thank you so much for replying. 
Wow it's mad isn't it so I shouldn't really moan too much so what kinds of things did you eat? I love my carbs! 

Haha
P xx


----------



## grainger (Aug 25, 2018)

Peapod87 said:


> Hiya Grainger
> Ah sorry the question was for everyone thank you so much for replying.
> Wow it's mad isn't it so I shouldn't really moan too much so what kinds of things did you eat? I love my carbs!
> 
> ...



1st pregnancy I ate a load of crap including a ridiculous amount of white iced buns... healthy boy born at 38 weeks weighing 7lb 12oz.

2nd pregnancy on a pump I ate a lot healthier apart from squirty cream and chocolate mousses! Little boy born at 38 weeks weighing 7lb 9oz - had a few issues to start but is now v strong and 5months old.

Hope all continues to go well for you keep us posted!


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 30, 2018)

Peapod87 said:


> So basically I understand now my insulin requirements are different so I'm on a 2:1 ratio with 1 extra unit. I don't always feel comfortable about injecting too much though. I know it sounds ridiculous but I've always been like that.  I'm just struggling to find stuff to eat and also allowing myself to have more than like 9 units at a time. What's the most u had to go on at one time meal wise? Just need the 're assurance i think lol.
> 
> Thanks so much! Xxx



I am sorry I cannot help with this question. I went from 8,8,12 and my long acting 24 to  0,2,4 and 10 long acting. Apparently there is something where a T1 can get the opposite of insulin resistance, my husband found something about it in the medical journal. I would still hpyo all day on those amounts, and everytime I hypo'd I would be sick. My team never confirmed why this happened, its rare apparently. 

Baby was big for her cooking time and I had 2 weeks extra fluid. She was basically draining all the glucose form me and getting nice and chubby and making extra waste. 

Take care xx


----------

